# Limestone



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

as some of you may know by reading my other posts, i rescaped my 90 with about 170-180lbs of limestone... my water has been cloudy pretty much sinse i rescaped it... i thought it was just me stirring things up, but it hasn't really gone away... if you look through the side of my tank(90 gallon, 4'long) you can't hardly see the other side... it is like cloudy green water... i checked my parameters, but my kit does not include nitrate... my PH is around 8-8.5, my ammonia was good, and my nitrite was good(<.3)...

does limestone leech anything into the water for a period of time... my fish don't seemed phased by the cloudyness, but it is driving my crazy... i do waterchanges like everyother day or so, and it is somewhat clear that day, but then the following day it is cloudy again...

anyone know about limestone, and if this normal for a while, or do i maybe NOT have limestone...

thanks


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not sure about your main question but why is there nitrite?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i guessed on the parameters because i did it yesterday, and i can't remember the exact numbers... on the chart you get with your test kits, it was lighter than the color on the chart, saying that it was good... not sure either why there is nitrite...

i am not knowledgable enough to know the reasons why the parameters are what they are... i am looking around this site now and trying to read up on some stuff... the test kit i have has tests for PH, GH & KH, NO2(nitrite), and ammonia... the test kit i have is a couple, if not 3 years old, and i plan on buying a new kit when i run to the LFS next.

i just want to know if limestone leeches anything when you first put it in, or do i not have limestone... it did raise my PH, which led me to beleive it is limestone, plus it looks like limestone... i have a post out there in "aquarium dec." that shows my rocks before they went into the water... if you want to see what they look like dry, and up close.

thanks


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

venustus19 said:


> it is like cloudy green water...


Have you considered that you might have an algae problem?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i thought about that, maybe it is coincidental, but it happened just after i added all my new rocks... so maybe it is just algea, but my tank never had algea before and i am not doing anything different than i was... just new rocks... so i am not sure what the problem is.


----------

